# Michael Bay's Rejected "The Dark Knight" Script



## Desecrated (Aug 5, 2008)

Michael Bay's Rejected "The Dark Knight" Script - The Spill.com Movie Community


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I smell bs


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hahahaha that's fake as fuck, but still really funny.

The front page of the script had me laughing


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 5, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## Decipher (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## eleven59 (Aug 5, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, fake as fuck, but amusing. Love the constant cut scenes.


----------



## noodles (Aug 5, 2008)

"But which one of the internets do we hack?"
"All of them."


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 5, 2008)

She is the hottest woman in the world, but she wears glasses because she is also the smartest woman in the world

Then one last explosion, but in slow motion and with tanks coming out of it


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 5, 2008)

> Pyrotechnics erupt in the distance. Guitar solo.





> She leans into the engine, exposing her breasts, covered in perspiration. The camera zooms in and out on them, emphatically, a number of times.





> ...we see him barely squeeze by, frame by frame. This happens seventeen times.





> Joker unleashes an all-out barrage of missiles, like the biggest fucking missiles you will ever see.





> Afterward: one last explosion, this time in slow motion, with tanks flying out of it.



Clearly a joke, but hell, I'd go to see it if it was real.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 5, 2008)

It would be fun to see his version of the movie, and then see uwe boll's one.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 5, 2008)

"Heath Ledger saw this script then offed himself in shame. "

That's tasteless, but also fucking golden.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 6, 2008)

This shit would be a much better movie than the "Scary/Epic/Vague Shitty" Movie series. Honestly, I hate how poor that is with a passion.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 6, 2008)

After seeing this commercial, I like Michael Bay. He can parody himself and make it look good.


----------



## Naren (Aug 6, 2008)

^ Hilarious. It is good that he knows how to parody himself like that.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 6, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> After seeing this commercial, I like Michael Bay. He can parody himself and make it look good.




 I've gone from hating the man and his movies to hating his movies but liking the man


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 6, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I've gone from hating the man and his movies to hating his movies but liking the man



I'm not ready to forgive him yet, but his talent may lie in comedy and not action.-


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 6, 2008)

I want that FiOS service.


----------



## Lankles (Aug 7, 2008)

YouTube - New Commonwealth Bank ad

"We used 7 helicopters!" 

Michael Bay rules. Can't say I like his movies though. 

Commonwealth Bank is an Australian Bank. Australians like to pretend all Americans think Australians live in tin sheds and ride kangaroos.


----------

